# Federgabel feststellen - wie fest wirklich?



## Grmlrckr (1. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Letzte Woche kam mein ZR Team 7.0.

Übers Wochenende habe ich nun zusammengebaut (das erste mal), nur die Pedale fehlen noch.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: wenn ich die Gabel am Lenker feststelle taucht die Gabel immer noch ein. Vielleicht etwas schwerer aber doch deutlich spür- und sichtbar (wobei ich nicht fest gedrückt habe!).

Ich hatte nun noch nie eine Gabel zum feststellen, mir fehlt also der Erfahrungswert. Müsste die Gabel wirklich bombenfest sein oder ist das normal das sie noch etwas federt?


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KONA_pepe (1. April 2013)

Welche Gabel denn genau? Du hast immer etwas Leerweg, der je nach System und Hersteller variiert und sich im Bereich weniger mm bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grmlrckr (1. April 2013)

Das ist eine RockShox Reba RL.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thiel (1. April 2013)

Hallo,

es kann sein, das der Zug nicht richtig an der Gabel eingehangen ist. Dann macht sie nicht ganz zu.


----------



## Grmlrckr (1. April 2013)

Und wie stelle ich als Laie das fest? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## basti138 (1. April 2013)

Sperr die gabel, dreh den blauen Knopf per Hand weiter in Richtung fest und probiers nochmal.
Es wird aber so gehören. Es soll ja keine Starrgabel draus werden, sondern das Wippen vo treten wegmachen.

Gesendet von meinem alten verranzten assligen Tower PC ohne Tapatalk!


----------



## Pevloc (1. April 2013)

Von wieviel mm reden wir den hier? Also natürlich nicht wenn du auf den Lenker drückst, sondern im Wiegetritt. Ferner ist die Frage, ob der Druck richtig eingestellt wurde.


----------



## Grmlrckr (2. April 2013)

basti138 schrieb:


> Sperr die gabel, dreh den blauen Knopf per Hand weiter in Richtung fest und probiers nochmal.
> Es wird aber so gehören. Es soll ja keine Starrgabel draus werden, sondern das Wippen vo treten wegmachen.



Weiter drehen kann ich da nichts. Zum einen ists recht fest, zum anderen ist der Knopf "glatt" ich habe also keine richtige "Griffläche".



> Von wieviel mm reden wir den hier? Also natürlich nicht wenn du auf den  Lenker drückst, sondern im Wiegetritt. Ferner ist die Frage, ob der  Druck richtig eingestellt wurde.



Das habe ich noch nicht getestet, habe erst heute morgen die Pedale angeschraubt ;-) 
Mit angezogenem Lock ists aber geschätzt 5 - 7 Millimeter. 

Ich denke das wird dann schon in Ordnung sein.


----------



## konamatze (2. April 2013)

Grmlrckr schrieb:


> Mit angezogenem Lock ists aber geschätzt 5 - 7 Millimeter.
> 
> Ich denke das wird dann schon in Ordnung sein.



Also das ist bei meiner älteren Reba auch so,bei meiner Fox auch.
Habe auch noch nie gehört das die Gabel bei Lock out dann voll Blockiert!!

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Grmlrckr (2. April 2013)

Ok, danke, dann bin ich beruhigt. Ich war halt der Meinung, dass dann "voll" blockiert sein müsse. Bzw. habe ich mir das immer so vorgestellt. Quasi von Federgabel auf Starrgabel umstellen 

Aber dann passts ja, wenn das normal ist


----------



## Markdierk (2. April 2013)

Sehe ich auch so, ein weng Bewegung ist beim Lockout noch immer drin. Speziell die Reba lies sich auch bei mir noch immer ein Wenig einfedern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

